# Solved: Which version Kubuntu have i got?



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

OS is Kubuntu, says so when i boot. Want help figuring out _which version_ of Kubuntu i've got! Maybe it's right there & i just can't see it. Thanks


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Googled: Which version Kubuntu

Answer: "How do I identify the Kubuntu Version Installed" at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107345


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome,
Where did you get it from & approx when?
That might help narrow it down.

Richard


----------



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

arochester said:


> Googled: Which version Kubuntu
> 
> Answer: "How do I identify the Kubuntu Version Installed" at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107345


Says: cat /etc/issue How do i get there?


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Open Konsole Terminal Program and input: cat /etc/issue

Tip: to automatically copy and paste into your terminal if you have a wheel or 3-button mouse
1)highlight: cat /etc/issue
2) put your cursor anywhere inside your terminal
3) press wheel ot middle button


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Samayas,

Try the following command in a Terminal window (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) if Kubuntu's main menu is anything like Ubuntu's:

[email protected]:/boot$ lsb_release -a
No LSB modules are available.
Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu karmic (development branch)
Release:	9.10
Codename:	karmic

The above is the output I get when I issue the command at the user ubuntu's prompt.

The Release number is the version number.

or try: [email protected]:/boot$ cat /etc/lsb-release

-- Tom


----------



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

arochester said:


> Open Konsole Terminal Program and input: cat /etc/issue
> 
> Tip: to automatically copy and paste into your terminal if you have a wheel or 3-button mouse
> 1)highlight: cat /etc/issue
> ...


Ah hah ah hah! I found it! The konsole terminal. Pointed cursor & left & right-clicked on each icon at bottom of my screen; when i got to the last one (far left) & left-clicked the K-icon, up came a list of menu(?) items. Cursor-pointed on each one, and voila! There it was! Under something called "system." I am so glad! I am so PROUD of myself! Got "bash" screen. Input command words both ways, copy/paste & highlight/press wheel. Over & over. It worked every time. Now i can try some of those commands listed at help-icon. Yes, yes! After a bijillion (well, maybe 30) hours spent searching, i can finally do something. THANK YOU, AROCHESTER! AND SURPRISING & AMAZINGLY GENEROUS COMMUNITY! I didn't know you were there. Haven't answered everyone 'cause i'm still learning how. "Bash" screen, BTW, says i have Ubuntu/9.04/n/l. Regular screen still says Kubuntu.


----------



## Samayas (Oct 15, 2009)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Samayas,
> 
> Try the following command in a Terminal window (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) if Kubuntu's main menu is anything like Ubuntu's:
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Appreciate your taking the time to help me out!

Looked for Applications>Accessories>Terminal. Located one of those words: Terminal. K-icon>System>Konsole *Terminal*. Hah!

Left-click on konsole terminal takes me to "bash" screen with a prompt that reads: [email protected]:~$

Is this your prompt? [email protected]:/boot$
If so, you know why mine might be so different?

Anyway, when i copy the bit after your $ sign ( lsb_release -a ) & paste after my $ sign and then press _enter_, my "bash" screen reads:

[email protected]:~$ lsb_release -a
No LSB modules are available.
Distributor ID: Ubuntu
Description: Ubuntu 9.04
Release: 9.04
Codename: jaunty

Thanks, Tom! Also appreciate help with the vocab: _release_ number.

Samayas


----------

